# Sheaf Stout Is The Best Value Aussie Brew



## Swinging Beef (17/3/09)

Is it the best beer Australia produces, $ for $?

I am still blown away every time I have one of these, that it is brewed by the 'F' word.
Just goes to show, they know HOW to brew amazing beer, they just choose not to.
I love Coopers stout, but it's a bit more oily or something.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/09)

You lucky bast&rd living in Mexico. Whenever I'm down your way I glut myself on Sheaf. The sister in law (a little old Chinese Lady) whenever she comes up for a visit she politely asks in advance "is there anything I can bring up for you?" :lol: you guessed it. She is almost bowed to her knees under the weight as she gets off the plane :beerbang: 

Despite the F word I also reckon it must be the best drop produced by the megas in Australia. Thirsty boy please please say that it will always be so.


----------



## T.D. (17/3/09)

Had one of these tonight, and I couldn't agree more. Fantastic, I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Effect (17/3/09)

Dr Smurto gave me one of these...

goes to show that I can't really appreciate stouts that much...


----------



## Barramundi (17/3/09)

never tried it , might see if i can find some tomorrow night ...


----------



## Mantis (17/3/09)

Well I'll dress in something wooly and I'll go baah

I have never heard of this sheaf stout h34r:


----------



## KoNG (17/3/09)

:lol: TD i was wondering if you would see this thread.
I was thinking of one tonioght for a faux ye Padd's day too....
Much to my dismay i forgot i lived in Perth now and i'm guessing its not available too many places, here..!!!

grabbed a Coops best extra and a Guiness extra instead [sat here drinking them at work now] :0

Agreeeeed, sheaf is killer, from one of the 'big' boys


----------



## KoNG (17/3/09)

Barramundi said:


> never tried it , might see if i can find some tomorrow night ...






Mantis said:


> Well I'll dress in something wooly and I'll go baah
> 
> I have never heard of this sheaf stout h34r:



Barra, were you not once a new south welshman...? 
Mantis, you are excused, being alien and all


----------



## Adamt (17/3/09)

Never had sheaf... but I've have Southwark stout... that stuff is meaty and delightful.


----------



## Thunderlips (17/3/09)

Mantis said:


> I have never heard of this sheaf stout h34r:


Gets a pretty respectable B rating over at Beer Advocate.
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/353/1992

Invalid Stout is another decent one from CUB.


----------



## InCider (17/3/09)

It's a braw drop. And do they still have Invalid Stout down there in Mexico?


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/09)

I guess it's a NSW only brew in the same way that in Queensland only we have Carbine Stout and XXXX draught red label, Gulf Lager etc.
Reschs Draught isn't a bad drop either, I always drink that in megabrew pubs when I'm in NSW.

Pity that Sheaf isn't available nationwide, I'm sure they could sell heaps but it's probably a limited run brew when they aren't making megaswill and no capability of expanding production.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (17/3/09)

I rate Southwark Stout a notch above Sheaf - and I regard sheaf pretty highly

Cheers


----------



## Mantis (17/3/09)

Southwark make a good beer , WoW
Southwark lager or whatever it was way back then, on tap, in SA is without a doubt the worst beer I have tasted. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Swinging Beef (17/3/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I rate Southwark Stout a notch above Sheaf - and I regard sheaf pretty highly


Nope. Only Old Engine Oil beats Sheaf so far in a blind A/B.
Take the pepsi taste challenge! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Adamt (17/3/09)

Southwark Old Stout seems to win hands-down on Ratebeer. 91st percentile (3.63/5) vs. 59th percentile (3.17), both in the Foreign Stout category.

EDIT: Beef... Engine oil ain't Aussie brewed!


----------



## Swinging Beef (17/3/09)

Adamt said:


> EDIT: Beef... Engine oil ain't Aussie brewed!


Oh, yeah.. forgot what my own thread was aboot.
Bed time!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## phonos (17/3/09)

BribieG said:


> I guess it's a NSW only brew in the same way that in Queensland only we have Carbine Stout and XXXX draught red label, Gulf Lager etc.
> Reschs Draught isn't a bad drop either, I always drink that in megabrew pubs when I'm in NSW.
> 
> Pity that Sheaf isn't available nationwide, I'm sure they could sell heaps but it's probably a limited run brew when they aren't making megaswill and no capability of expanding production.




I had carbine stout after the xxxx brewery tour the last time i was in brisbane. Its pretty good. If you're saying sheaf is better, I need to get myself a bottle.


----------



## Muggus (17/3/09)

I'd put Sheaf towards the bottom rung of the list of Aussie stouts. Not bad, but not up there with others.

Coopers (do they still make Vintage stout?) and Southwark are probably up the top there as far as large scale brews go. 
Southwark in longies use to be great value for money (around $4 a longie). Not sure how much they are these days, but would definately be willing to drink it again.

Technically Guinness Extra stout is brew under license down here, that's quite enjoyable. I recall getting cans (out of date) of this for $2 each from my local pub one night...wound up buying them out of the stuff.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/09)




----------



## Jakechan (17/3/09)

Sheaf's a fine drop. Years ago before I knew I only liked good beer...Sheaf was the only thing I could drink in NSW.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## warra48 (17/3/09)

It's a very good drop.
And, as far as I know, the long necks are a full 800 mil, not your standard 750 mil.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/3/09)

KoNG said:


> i forgot i lived in Perth



Soon to be followed with the wearing of your jocks on the outside of your pants. The upside being you'll meld with the locals.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/3/09)

Completely :icon_offtopic: but if I had to pick my all-time fave stout this would be it.

Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout

Would certainly be in my top 3 beers full stop. :icon_drool2: 

Special mention to Southwark Old Stout. I think it deserves more lip service.

Warren -


----------



## Thunderlips (18/3/09)

InCider said:


> And do they still have Invalid Stout down there in Mexico?


Certainly do.

Surprised no one else has mentioned it.
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/353/7812


----------



## petesbrew (18/3/09)

Right, where do you get this invalid stout from? I've only had sheaf & southwark a few times (and loved them always).


----------



## Bizier (18/3/09)

petesbrew said:


> Right, where do you get this invalid stout from? I've only had sheaf & southwark a few times (and loved them always).



You need a moustache and poncho amigo.

I have only seen invalid down in Melb, and when I tried it, I had a niggling suspicion that it and sheaf are the same brew, though I haven't had then within an month of each other to qualify this.

I rate Sheaf as ripping value for money. I find that there is something unwholsome about drinking a few, something I do not get drinking properly made beers. This maybe lactose or some other ingredient I am unused to. Given the choice, I prefer Southwark and Coopers BES (what happened to that Vintage Stout?).


----------



## capretta (18/3/09)

do they still sell hammer and tongs? jks.. 
sheaf kicks ass!


----------



## randyrob (18/3/09)

KoNG, Swan Stout is re badged Southwark Stout which goes down pretty well.

i picked up some invalid stout while over east but still haven't tried it.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/3/09)

Muggus said:


> I'd put Sheaf towards the bottom rung of the list of Aussie stouts. Not bad, but not up there with others.
> 
> Coopers (do they still make Vintage stout?) and Southwark are probably up the top there as far as large scale brews go.
> Southwark in longies use to be great value for money (around $4 a longie). Not sure how much they are these days, but would definately be willing to drink it again.
> ...



Muggus, Coopers Vintage Stout is just their BES relabelled and aged at 20C for 12 months in the bottle.

Southwark Stout is no longer available in long necks, only stubbies. I reckon its value for money @ between $14.99 and $16.99 a 6 pack for a 7.4% brew too.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Interloper (18/3/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Muggus, Coopers Vintage Stout is just their BES relabelled and aged at 20C for 12 months in the bottle.



They did used to have an extra strong branded vintage, just like the Extra Strong Vintage Ale.... I'm sure I've had it. Higher Alc content than Best Extra...

...hmmmmm

I'm not imagining this am I ? I just hit _'teh googles'_ and I can find no reference to this, only the extra strong ale.

(too many HB's? Memory Going on me?)


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/3/09)

Sheaf sounds good, will have to source it. Swan Stout was another good one, until they decided to stop making it!

Had a Guinness last night, and it again reinforced that the brewed under license aussie version is total crap. Doesnt have the characteristic Guinness taste I became used to in the UK and Ireland. I'm even starting to think they use pride of ringwood in it. I honestly felt a bit rough in the stomach afterwards.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/3/09)

Interloper said:


> They did used to have an extra strong branded vintage, just like the Extra Strong Vintage Ale.... I'm sure I've had it. Higher Alc content than Best Extra...
> 
> ...hmmmmm
> 
> ...



It was called Special Old Stout, and it was maybe .5% stronger I think.

The Best Extra used to be 6.8% back when I was footloose and fancy free :icon_chickcheers: but was toned down some years ago to 6.3%.

C&B
TDA

Edit; facts


----------



## sinkas (18/3/09)

Swan stout is still made in SA as Southwark stout, but not rebadged and frieghted over here


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/09)

Another nice Aus. stout worth a mention is Cascade's Special Stout. To me it tasted a little lagerish but a lovely smooth drop all the same. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/3/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Another nice Aus. stout worth a mention is Cascade's Special Stout. To me it tasted a little lagerish but a lovely smooth drop all the same. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -




+1 solid stout.. I like the old macros that keep their stouts - if only most of them kept their sparkling ales too.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/09)

foles said:


> if only most of them kept their sparkling ales too.



Foles that is a fair call indeed. I've got a book The Amber Nectar that has a lot of old Australian beer labels. You'll be amazed at how many breweries of yesteryear had a Sparkling Ale in their portfolio. Would have been great to know what they were like.

Edit: This old pic is probably a little non PC these days but you've still got to love those old brewery ads. 

Warren -


----------



## Muggus (18/3/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Muggus, Coopers Vintage Stout is just their BES relabelled and aged at 20C for 12 months in the bottle.
> 
> Southwark Stout is no longer available in long necks, only stubbies. I reckon its value for money @ between $14.99 and $16.99 a 6 pack for a 7.4% brew too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info TDA. 
Probably the reason why I couldn't find Southwark stout last time I went shopping, considering I was looking for long necks.


----------



## rich_lamb (18/3/09)

Yeah, I tried the Sheaf Stout when I last wandered over the border to Tarthra (incidentally, there are a few good beers to be had from the bottlo there). It struck me to be VERY similar to the Abbotsford Invalid Stout we can get down here in Melbourne.

Both nice and mild and chocolatey, and yes, good value - particularly when megaswill's your only option.

Is there any possibility they are the same beer?


----------



## Polar Beer (18/3/09)

Bitter & Twisted said:


> Yeah, I tried the Sheaf Stout when I last wandered over the border to Tarthra (incidentally, there are a few good beers to be had from the bottlo there). It struck me to be VERY similar to the Abbotsford Invalid Stout we can get down here in Melbourne.
> 
> Both nice and mild and chocolatey, and yes, good value - particularly when megaswill's your only option.
> 
> Is there any possibility they are the same beer?



Never had the Sheaf Stout, but Im another Vic. The Abbotsford stout is a very reasonable drop and a good price at $4.50 a stubbie in my local. Im very thankful for it. Although, $ for $ I would have the Coopers stout and even the bottled Guinness ahead of it. 
Will have to try this Sheaf next time Im up in Sydney

Personally I think Toohey's old is the best $ for $ brew going. It's still very ordinary, but IMO far in front of the other beers at that price point.


----------



## Barramundi (18/3/09)

KoNG said:


> Barra, were you not once a new south welshman...?
> Mantis, you are excused, being alien and all




i did live there for 5 years or so kong but would never call myself a NSW'man, im a victorian to the bone 

ive seen it just never tried it ...


----------



## dr K (18/3/09)

Southwark, a Lion Nathan Product, seems no longer available, certainly in ACT/NSW.
Pity, it did take the cake though it was rare as hens teeth over here.
Sheaf is pretty close behind it though. About 4 years ago a group of six judges compared a variety of Stouts, Irish and Australian, the Australian were Cascade, Sheaf, Coopers and another (Carbine perhaps, Southwark was not to be found). These judges were sitting for the BJCP, five of them sat and it resulted in 2 x Recognised, 2 x Certified and 1 x National so I think it is a fair indicator!!
Sheaf took home the silver, by quite a margin actually.

K


----------



## PostModern (18/3/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> It was called Special Old Stout, and it was maybe .5% stronger I think.
> 
> The Best Extra used to be 6.8% back when I was footloose and fancy free :icon_chickcheers: but was toned down some years ago to 6.3%.



I knew it! I once asked the Mrs to pick some up at the bottlo and the usual type you get at LL said "you mean Coopers Stout, there's only one"...

Bastards convinced me I imagined it too.

I picked up some Sheaf on sale at LiquorLand today, prompted by this thread. Currently $13 for three tallies. Drinking one freezing-LL-fridge-cold is not doing it justice. Will let the second glass warm.

Personally Coopers BES is my current pick of Aussie stouts. Will soon see how the Iron Wolf Oatmeal Stout compares.


----------



## Bizier (18/3/09)

:icon_offtopic: 



PostModern said:


> Will soon see how the Iron Wolf Oatmeal Stout compares.



I brewed an Oatmeal today with a mate... made me damn 'ungry it did.
Mmmm TFMO + toasted oats...


----------



## KoNG (18/3/09)

Bizier said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god i'm out of the loop, who has TF-MO on offer nowadays....?


----------



## Kai (18/3/09)

dr K said:


> Southwark, a Lion Nathan Product, seems no longer available, certainly in ACT/NSW.
> Pity, it did take the cake though it was rare as hens teeth over here.



It's still available in sunny VIC, I picked up a 6-pack of it last week. Delicious.


----------



## Aaron (18/3/09)

Kai said:


> It's still available in sunny VIC, I picked up a 6-pack of it last week. Delicious.



Only in stubbies now. They are no longer putting it in kegs and even discontinued the long necks last winter. I don't think it has much time left.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/3/09)

KoNG said:


> god i'm out of the loop, who has TF-MO on offer nowadays....?



Roy at TWOC.

When I asked Neville at Gryphon previously he couldnt get it, but it is the same supplier so I asume that now he could.

We now return you to your stout discussions. Cant contribute to that, I only drink my own.


----------



## KoNG (18/3/09)

Cheers GL. My bairds sack is near done, so i'll give the TF another go next.


----------



## Millet Man (18/3/09)

Oz does make some top stouts; my top 3 would be Southwark, Coopers and Invalid (Guinness Extra Stout in the bottle not far behind). It's been well over 10 years since I've had Sheaf but I remember it being very similar to Invalid.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (7/6/11)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread.

Noticed the Sheaf Stout at a small local drive through as I was passing through to pick up some beer with a mate. I asked the bottleshop owner about it and for a VB loving drinker he couldn't speak highly enough of it. I priced him and he has it for $51. He is dearer than other bottle shops around here but still I thought that was decent value for a mass produced stout with 5.7% (i think). He said he has to get it imported from VIC and has been told its been discontinued. This may not be news to alot of you, just thought I would reply to the thread as it's the first i've heard about it.

Am going to pick up a carton sometime soon!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/11)

Still get Sheaf up here..

Bloody loverly stout. I hate having to pick between Coopers and Sheaf... its not fair


----------



## redunderthebed (7/6/11)

Had southwark old stout at footy park in Adelaide when the knobs stopped having full strength beer on tap. :angry: F*ck it was good shit had about half dozen of them and got nice and happy on a freezing cold night and port adelaide sucking.  

Coopers stout i havent had that in awhile and yet to try sheaf stout should do. :


----------



## Dave70 (8/6/11)

I remember as a wee lad, the first dark beer past my lips was a Sheaf.

First in both directions.


----------



## azrebb (8/6/11)

I can still order Sheaf for my bottlo here on the Sunshine Coast.

We had a new rep take over and he was adamant that they didn't sell it. Finally made him realise his mistake, much to the relief of our regulars.


----------



## petesbrew (8/6/11)

Bought a sixpack of this last week after a craving for stout. Almost went for the Coopers but did the cheapskate option. A sixpack of this was around $14
Gotta say it's just delicious.

If anyone knows where you can get Southwark Stout in sydney, please post.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (13/7/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Still get Sheaf up here..
> 
> Bloody loverly stout. I hate having to pick between Coopers and Sheaf... its not fair



Just having a Sheaf Stout right now. Like I mentioned earlier on they have stopped production. What is interesting is I randomly saw on the box what I believe is the manufacturing date. June 2007 on the box this one is out of. 

Does anyone know when they stopped brewing this beer?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/7/11)

Well... that is wierd... 

Still getting it in stub and longnecks as we speak...

Its $1 cheaper than Coopers at $18... but I dont give a shit... its a great stout.....

But I do love my Cooper as well

Sometimes choice really sucks


----------

